# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  interpretacja wyników

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
U mojej cioci stwierdzono czerniaka złośliwego. 
Ciocia ma następujące wyniki:
- Melan A    +
- HMb 54     +
- S100        +
-pan ck         -
- P63           -
- Ema          -
CK 5/6         -
KI 67           + 30% komórek nowotworowych

Czy na podstawie ww. wyników można stwierdzić czy są już przerzuty do innych części ciała i jakie są rokowania?
Wizyta u lekarza dopiero za tydzień a bardzo się denerwujemy. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.
Jadwiga

----------


## Patryk86

Nie, na podstawie wyników nie można stwierdzić czy są przerzuty, można natomiast stwierdzić czy nowotwór charakteryzuje niski czy wysoki potencjał złośliwości. W tym przypadku wyniki jednoznacznie wskazują na czerniaka o wysokim potencjale złośliwości. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Niezalogowana

Witam,

Mam 24 lata. Badanie usg wykazało: " Piersi o budowie gruczołowo-tłuszczowej. W piersi prawej na godz. 11, 2 cm od brodawki hypoechogeniczna, owalna zmiana ogniskowa 6 x 3,5mm - torbiel z gęstą masą? - prop. BACC, na godz. 10, 4 cm od  brodawki torbiel z przegrodą 15 x 6 mm - prop. BACC, poza tym kilka torbieli śr. do 4mm. Poza tym piersi bez uchwytnych w usg zmian ogniskowych. Doły pachowe bez patologicznych zmian węzłowych. BIRADS 3."

Bardzo proszę o pomoc - czy BIRADS 3 to bardzo źle? co oznacza zmiana hypoechogeniczna i czy to źle że jest ogniskowa? Czy to że zawiera gęstą masę to kiepsko?? proszę o pomoc bo bardzo się denerwuję..

----------

